# Original Prince Hall Charter



## Blake Bowden (Oct 18, 2010)

WARRANT OF AFRICAN LODGE NO. 459

Warrant of Constitution, A.G.M.


To All and Every:

Our Right Worshipful and Loving Brethren: Thomas Howard, Earl of Effington, Lord Howard, etc., Acting Grand Master, under the authority of his royal Highness, Henry Frederick, Duke of Cumberland, etc., Grand Master of the Most Ancient and Honorable Society of Free and Accepted Masons, send greeting.

Know ye that we, at the humble petition of our Right Trusty and well beloved brethren, Prince Hall, Boston Smith, Thomas Sanderson, and several other brethren residing in Boston, New England, North America, do hereby constitute the said brethren into a regular Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons, under the title or denomination of the African Lodge, to be opened in Boston, aforesaid, and do further, at their said petition and of the great trust and confidence reposed in every of the said above-named brethren, hereby appoint the Prince Hall to be Master; Boston Smith, Senior Warden and Thomas Sanderson, Junior Warden, for the opening of the said Lodge, and for such further time only as shall be thought by the brethren thereof, it being our will that this our appointment of the above said officers, shall in affect any further election said Lodge, but that such election shall be regulated agreeable to such By-Laws of the said Lodge as shall be consistent with the Grand Law of the society contained in the Book of Constitutions: and we hereby will, and require of you the said Prince Hall, to take special care that all and every the said brethren are to have been regularly made Masons, and that they do observe, perform, and keep all the rules and orders contained in the Book of Constitutions; and, further, that you do from time to time cause to be entered, in a book kept for that purpose, an account of your proceedings in the Lodge, together with all such Rules, orders and Regulations as shall be made for the good government of same, that in no wise you omit once in every year to send us, or our Successors, Grand Masters, or Rowland Holt, Esq., our Deputy Grand Master, for the time being, and account of your proceedings, and copies of all such Rules, Orders and Regulations as shall be made aforesaid together with the list of the members of the Lodge, and reasonably be expected toward the Grand Charity.

Moreover, we will, and require of you, the said Prince Hall, as soon as conveniently may be, to send an account in writing of what may be done by virtue of these presents.

(SEAL )

Given at London, under our hand and seal of Masonry, 29th day of September, A.L. 5784, A.D. 1784, by the Grand Master's command R. Holt, Deputy Grand Master.

Attest:  William White, Grand Secretary.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 18, 2010)

Every so often they go to the bank vault were the warrant is held for special views, but  it is my understanding that the Grand Lodge must approve it. It is usually done for special celebrations. I have not seen it personally, but some of my lodge brethern have.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 18, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------

